# Probleme mit Devolo 200 Avmini



## Dolceman (13. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

habe heute mein Dlan bekommen und gleich ausprobiert! Leider komm ich damit nicht ins Internet! 

Im Dlan Cockpit werden die 2 Dlan´s angezeigt! Router hab ich ein Speedport 723v

Es werden zwar daten an den Router gesendet, aber es kommt nix zurück!

Hat wer vll das gleiche Problem mal gehabt? In den Netzwerkeinstellungen wird "nicht identifiziertes netzwerk" angezeigt. Gegooglet hab ich schon, find aber net wirklich ne Lösung!

Danke


----------



## blubb3435 (13. April 2012)

Hi,
so blöd es klingt, alles schon mal aus- und wieder angesteckt? Auch das Modem!
Gruß


----------



## Dolceman (13. April 2012)

ich hab den Router Resetet, vom strom genommen noch nicht! Kann ich mal versuchen, aber heut nimma


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2012)

nicht identifiziertes netzwerk ist der devolo.

check mal, ob die signallampe am router blinkt (bedeutet dass da ein signal durchgeht)

die devolos können manchmal probleme haben, wenn sie über mehrere phasen geschaltet werden.
ansonsten ist es auch förderlich, wenn die beiden nicht unbedingt in tausend ineinander verschachtelten mehrfachsteckern sind, sondern direkt an einer eigenen steckdose.


----------



## Dolceman (14. April 2012)

Also hab jetzt den Router auch vom Netz genommen aber es funzt immer noch nicht! Die beiden Devolos stecken in 2 verschiedenen Steckdosen und Räumen aber alles auf einer Etage!

Hat das evt was mit meinem Router zu tun? Werd die Devolos heute mal bei den Schwiegerleuten ausprobieren!


----------



## blackout24 (14. April 2012)

Probier mal die Software von devolo aus, die sucht alle Adapter im Netzwerk und dann kannst du den irgendwelche
Schlüssel zu weisen und auf alle Adapter aufspielen damit sie wieder synchron laufen. Musst ich einmal machen nachdem ich
2-3 Monate nicht zu Hause waren und die nach dem Standby sich irgendwie nichtmehr mochten untereinander.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2012)

hmm die ipconfig sieht eigentlich gut aus ....

es gibt software für devolo?  wusste ich gar nicht^^

du könntest sie testen, indem du sie  mal beide in eine mehrfachsteckdose steckst und guckst ob sie sich dann finden. da kann die leitung dann ja kein problem sein 

wenns dann immer noch nicht geht, ists auf jeden fall ein softwarefehler, ansonsten einfach die phasenschaltung deines sicherungskastens


----------



## Dolceman (14. April 2012)

Also die teile finden sich schon. Aber es kommt halt des nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2012)

also die beiden devolos haben verbindung und dein pc hat auch definitiv zu dem einen devolo verbindung. dann kann es eigentlich nur noch an der verbindung zwischen dem anderen devolo und dem router liegen. ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung was da schief gehen kann, hatte da selber noch nie ein problem.  

wenn du die beiden devolos weglässt und den pc direkt anschließt, gehts dann?  weil eigentlich ist die verbindung dazwischen fast egal ...   ich glaube nicht dass es daran liegt.


----------



## Dolceman (14. April 2012)

also PC zum Router geht. Hab noch nen anderen Router. Versuchs damit ma.


----------



## Dolceman (14. April 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ansonsten einfach die phasenschaltung deines sicherungskastens


 

Laut Hersteller Page sollte das kein problem sein.

Technische Hilfe ... devolo AG


Zitat von Devolo:

dLAN: In meinem Haus liegen drei getrennte Phasen.

Problem:
In meinem Haus liegen drei getrennte Phasen. Können dLAN Produkte auch von einer Phase zu einer anderen Phase eine Verbindung aufbauen?

Lösung:
Ja. Diese sog. Phasenkopplung funktioniert bei dLAN-Geräten auch ohne zusätzlichen Einbau eines Phasenkopplers. Das bedeutet, dass Sie auch über zwei oder drei Phasen Netzwerkverbindungen aufbauen können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2012)

@Dolceman:
Zuallererst solltest du die software von devolo installieren.Diese liegt im normalfall deinen adaptern auf einer cd bei.
Wenn du das hast->starten und schauen mit was für einer geschwindigkeit die adapter sich verbinden.Das kannst du hier posten und mal noch beschreiben in was für einem haus du wohnst (neubau,altbau,bauernhof aus dem 12. jahrhundert  usw.) bzw. wo dein router und der pc steht. 
Vorher kann man allerdings nur ins blaue raten.


----------



## Dolceman (14. April 2012)

Hallo TurricanVeteran,

die Software hab ich als erster Installiert, dann die Teile angeschlossen. Die finden sich ja auch, nur krieg ich keine Verbindung ins Netz.

Das haus is Bj 60 und dort wurden komplett die Leitungen erneuert! Auf 2 Etagen verteilt!

Router Steht im Wohnzimmer und PC im Büro dazwischen is das Bad!

hab ma 2 Pics beigefügt!

Bild 1 kommen keine daten an
Bild 2 werden daten gesendet vom PC


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. April 2012)

Dolceman schrieb:


> Bild 1 kommen keine daten an
> Bild 2 werden daten gesendet vom PC


 Ok...alles klar...Kein wunder,das dein pc keine verbindung ins inet bekommt. Die adressvergabe via dhcp funzt nicht,wenn du dich über die adapter mit dem router verbindest. (siehe netzwerk-details in bild 2)
Ich hoffe,du kennst die ip deines routers.Wenn nicht,verbinde den pc direkt mit dem router und lasse dir die netzwerk-details anzeigen.Die adresse des standardgateway`s bzw. des dns-servers (sind identisch) ist die des routers.
Da die adressen aber via dlan nicht automatisch zugewiesen werden,mußt du das halt manuell machen. Dazu gehst du unter netzwerk und freigabecenter->lan-verbindung->eigenschaften-> internetprotokoll version 4. Dort trägst du ein (wenn die ip deines routers z.b. die 192.168.178.1 ist,mußt du natürlich entsprechend bis auf die subnetzmaske anpassen)
IP: 192.168.178.2
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.178.1
Bevorzugter DNS-Server: 192.168.178.1

Danach solltest du zugriff auf den router und das inet haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2012)

wow soviel software gibbet dafür ?  meine laufen ohne ... 

ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass in einem (sehr großen) haus die phasen doch irgendwann probleme machten. aber bei mir gehts tatsächlich auch so.


wieso funktioniert die automatische zuweisung über die devolos denn nicht mehr? ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das bei mir geht ...


----------



## Dolceman (15. April 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ok...alles klar...Kein wunder,das dein pc keine verbindung ins inet bekommt. Die adressvergabe via dhcp funzt nicht,wenn du dich über die adapter mit dem router verbindest. (siehe netzwerk-details in bild 2)
> Ich hoffe,du kennst die ip deines routers.Wenn nicht,verbinde den pc direkt mit dem router und lasse dir die netzwerk-details anzeigen.Die adresse des standardgateway`s bzw. des dns-servers (sind identisch) ist die des routers.
> Da die adressen aber via dlan nicht automatisch zugewiesen werden,mußt du das halt manuell machen. Dazu gehst du unter netzwerk und freigabecenter->lan-verbindung->eigenschaften-> internetprotokoll version 4. Dort trägst du ein (wenn die ip deines routers z.b. die 192.168.178.1 ist,mußt du natürlich entsprechend bis auf die subnetzmaske anpassen)
> IP: 192.168.178.2
> ...


 

hab das gerade gemacht und bekomme auch keine Verbindung. Hab auch versucht anzupingen aber Zielhost is nicht erreichbar! Un nun?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. April 2012)

Dolceman schrieb:


> hab das gerade gemacht und bekomme auch keine Verbindung. Hab auch versucht anzupingen aber Zielhost is nicht erreichbar! Un nun?


 Hast du auch sicher die ip deines routers als standardgateway und dns-server verwendet? (die von mir verwendeten ip`s sind nur als beispiel zu sehen) Hast du auch die rechner-ip entsprechend festgelegt? (als grund-ip dient die deines routers in form von xxx.xxx.xxx.1 und der rechner muß dementsprechend xxx.xxx.xxx.2 oder .3 oder .4 usw. haben) Eigentlich sollte es so funktionieren,da sich die adapter augenscheinlich ja finden.
Wenn du das überprüft hast könntest du mal schauen,ob sich die adapter resetten lassen und sollten sie in einer steckerleiste stecken,dann bitte in eine wand-dose umsetzen. Außerdem kannst du mal beide adapter ausstecken, dann zuerst den auf pc-seite und danach auf der router-seite einstecken. (stelle dann bitte auch wieder die automatische adresszuweisung auf deinem pc wieder ein)
Hilft das alles nicht,kannst du nur noch testen. Du fängst einfach mit beiden adaptern in einem raum an (an den 2. auch ein gerät anschließen,am besten router oder pc je nach dem,welchen raum du als anfangsraum nimmst) und prüfst,ob du daten übertragen kannst. Anschließend geht es einen raum weiter. (vieleicht dann auch mal die übertragungsraten checken)


Stryke7 schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass in einem (sehr großen) haus die phasen doch irgendwann probleme machten. aber bei mir gehts tatsächlich auch so.


 Bei mir funktioniert ein pärchen av200 plus über eine blitzschutz-steckerleiste, 3 phasen, durch 2-3 sicherungen und über einen zähler (alles hintereinander) und das mit angezeigten ca. 100 mbit. Dabei sollte das eigentlich garnicht funktionieren.


----------



## Dolceman (15. April 2012)

hab die dinger nun eingepackt und mein Schwiegervater probiert das bei sich! 


Mein Router hat die übliche Ip 192.168.2.1

Soviel zum Thema Plug&Play.

omfg


----------



## der_yappi (15. April 2012)

Ich hatte mit allen drei Generationen keine Probleme.
Eingesteckt und fertig.
Früher (bei den 14er und 85MBit Varianten) noch ein anderes Passwort vergeben und ruhe war.

Wenn die DLANs sich finden, gibts normalerweise auch direkt eine IP vom Router.
Höchstens man vergibt sie manuell an die eig. Netzwerkkarte.
Die DLANs modulieren die Daten ja nur auf die Stromleitung und danach wieder passend runter für die NIC.
Die sind ansonsten ja "nicht sichtbar" (im Sinne des LANs)


----------



## Stryke7 (16. April 2012)

so sehe ich das auch. eigentlich ist das genauso egal, wie die auswahl des kabels einer lan verbindung  ist ja auch nicht viel mehr ...

meine alte 85mbit devolo kiste bringt übrigens schon immer 100mbit/s


----------



## Dolceman (18. April 2012)

Also das dlan wurde jetzt in 2 weiteren Häuser getestet und funktioniert auch nicht. Scheint wohl nen Schuss zu haben.


----------

